# Best brand of sharpener for pencil eyeliner - Need Recs!



## Jessie (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, I am looking for a great sharpener for pencil eyeliner. I am looking for a sharpener that has minimal pencil wastage. Is there a difference between the cheap and expensive sharpeners? 

Would love to hear your recommendations.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 18, 2009)

I've bought one from TBS before but I don't use it anymore. I use those that come with Dior eyeliners and brow pencils. I really like them.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 18, 2009)

The urban decay grindhouse sharpener is magic!!! i use it for my 24/7 pencils and my mac pencil with minimal wastage!!!


----------



## moopoint (Mar 20, 2009)

My pencil sharpener is MUFE. I like it.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 21, 2009)

i used to think cheapo sharpener will work as well as high-end brands but i was wrong...

i tried NARS sharpener based on the rec of lara and OMG!! this sharpener rocks... it takes less time to sharpen and the pencil is less likely to break.. minimal wastage it is..


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 12, 2009)

BUMP!

I need a sharpener, bad! I'm tired of no nice fine point and lots of wastage.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Apr 12, 2009)

Get a cheap all metal sharpener. They're like five dollars and they last forever.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 12, 2009)

You're kidding! Like what artists use?

I'll go to Hobby Lobby tomorrow and see. If it fails, then I'm off to Sephora.


----------

